# His name!



## wink-_-wink (Aug 12, 2012)

My puppy is going on 10 weeks (we have only had him for 1 so far) but he has been socialized with cats other dogs and LOTS of kids (i live in a military neighborhood and EVERYONE wants to meet him!) Now between my wife, my son and I all calling him by name, praising him for bathroom outside, to eat, in the crate(he loves his crate) out of the crate (he hates leaving it) and during random play... Its to the point where I asked my wife if she thinks he is deaf! I know he isnt but still how long does name recognition take.

The other issue I have is walks. I love getting him out of the house, before we go anywhere he pees and poops in his spot. Immediately after he is tugging and whinning to go back up the stairs to the house. he doese not want to leave, he will even sit or lay down so he doesnt have to go on walks. we could be 2 blocks from the house and he is pulling in the direction of home, and when we start walking home he is trotting to a job to get home. on the few occasions that he willingly walks on the leash he stays by my side and walks really well for a puppy in my opinion. 

I treat him, I praise him, I even get on the floor and play with him. I just dont understand these issues. We are enrolled in a puppy kindegarden class that starts next monthand I imagine they expect him to not be doing well with commands but if he doesnt know his own name will that be a problem? I dont have to rename him do I?


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

He is nine weeks old ..... an infant!!!!!!!! He needs lots of sleepy time....short bursts of play and lots of sleep! Don't overdo the activity and burn him out....it is super that he likes his crate, lots of pups don't....

Good luck and post some photos!

Lee


----------



## wink-_-wink (Aug 12, 2012)

wolfstraum said:


> Good luck and post some photos!


Lee THANKS I appreciate that heads up! I have such high hopes and expectations for him I forget he is barely alive.. thank you for the advice!! and as for pics check our either mine or my wife's photo album:

Mine:http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/members/63981-wink-_-wink-albums3054-hero.html

Wife's: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/members/64000-katyandrews-albums3042-hero.html


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Name recognition won't take that long if you spend some time each day working on it. Simply say his name and give him a treat. Do a few short sessions several times a day (even just a couple of repetitions at a time). Once he's got the idea, try it when he's looking the other way, so he has to turn back towards you for the treat. Mark and reward the head turn and then throw a party! Pretty soon you'll have an immediate whiplash head turn the second you say his name. The more you reinforce _anything_, the more he's going to do it, but keep your expectations reasonable.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

also- make sure you get him checked for worms and parasites.....he looks a bit thin in his photos....if he is negative, then check again in 8 - 10 days....they shed eggs in cycles....puppys should be chubby .....

Lee


----------



## wink-_-wink (Aug 12, 2012)

wolfstraum said:


> also- make sure you get him checked for worms and parasites.....he looks a bit thin in his photos....if he is negative, then check again in 8 - 10 days....they shed eggs in cycles....puppys should be chubby .....
> 
> Lee


We got him checked, he doesnt have worms but was vaccinated for them by the breeder, he actually had a parasite. We are giving him meds to kill the parasite and his appetite has been mounds better! The breeder told us that she fed him 1/2 cup of kibble 2x a day, we thought that was a bit short of what he needs, when he got the 1/2 cup he would devour it literally in seconds. We have upped him to about 5/8 to 1 cup 2x a day and he happily eats it at a normal pace. He is still a little skinny but is starting to put on that cute puppy chub


----------



## Woof_Terrorist (Aug 3, 2012)

OMG my pup was signing his name on legal documents at 8 weeks!

J/k. Its cool, he is a baby


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

He'll learn - FAST! 

In my puppy class, we say their name and if they look "YES!" and treat. You have to do this within ONE SECOND of their response. If you don't get a reaction, say their name again and withing one second touch/poke their side. If they look at you "YES" and treat right away again. 

I do all of this on leash of course, as you have to reward the behaviour within one second. If they are on the other side of the room, it's difficult (you can still say "YES" to mark the behaviour, but treats are best for the first few months!)

The walking on leash they will teach you as well, don't worry about it. This actually takes a long time, and is something I'm still working on with my pup.

One of the best pieces of training equipment you can get yourself is a training line. They come in all different lengths, I have a 15' and a 30'. The main thing is to not give them a command that you can't back up, so be careful, especially with recalls. ALWAYS have a line on outside and give the command ONCE. We say "come" and pop the leash. Even if the pup is on their way over already. If they are on their way back to you, they probably won't feel the leash pop, or not much. Treat like crazy!!! Recall is your #1 safety command, so be sure to work REALLY hard on it and make sure you can back it up. Work on it in all different places.


----------



## grappletech (Jul 21, 2012)

I needed this thread.... Harvey seems to only understand his name when I make the "kissing" sound. So I figured if I randomly called him and just ween the sound off then he will be fine


----------

